# @tea_clips / booberlee / @Fslur / amber jeffries



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 3, 2021)

@tea_clips / booberlee / @Fslur
saw this in proving grounds, thought this board was far more fitting...

@tea_clips is an alleged female and confirmed neet who blazed a fat trail by archiving small portions of bloodsports and drama clips as opposed to entire archives...  

it should come as no surprise among the fat sweaty men of /ibs/ a few fat female neets lurk, yet this rotund individual decided to get far too involved with /cow/ the farms and fail faggotry in general...

tea clips briefly flirted with joshua conner moon which ended with him blocking her and her wishing she had a penis so he'd respect her...


some autism which @Fslur  involved themselves in.
(retards everywhere).

Paywalling Content she didn't create:

(https://youtu.be/44GPKmtegkc)

(https://youtu.be/m6ANRS0F0w0)

(https://twitter.com/clips_tea/status/1322235333375713280)
(https://archive.md/mLCls)

She decided to quit her teaclips channel due to the shaming from PPP, and sold it away to someone who will take care of it... to no one's shock or amazement she just took a 3-week break and was back to ineffectual cow tipping and fail faggotry..

(https://twitter.com/clips_tea/status/1323001614148382720)
(https://archive.md/XILWP)

(https://twitter.com/clips_tea/status/1345273212419022849)
(https://archive.md/ii2zr)

channel: (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZMoAfVZKRS2HKA_gTPQY0g)
twitter: (twitter/archive).
'personal' twitter: (twitter/archive).
(poshmark/archive)
Dox:
Amber Jeffries
7432 W Mary Lane, Peoria, AZ
DOB: 4-7-1994
SSN: 527-09-1399



View attachment 1882499-438a556179ce3a25c1a5390aa3e6835f.webpView attachment 1882496-7aa8df127e2affeeac69cece5ad49ad6.webp


----------



## Null (Feb 3, 2021)

For the record, since there's a group of fucking retards thinking this thread is being surpressed, here's how this site works:

You do not get to
1. shit out a thread
2. explain nothing
3. have it moved to proving grounds for being low effort
4. bitch at me in twitter DMs that your shit was not put on the appropriate pedestal
5. copy it over verbatim without permission in whatever board you want

Go fuck yourself. If you want this thread open, you will do it correctly and you will do it like everybody else has done for years by abiding by the standards we have for threads. This does not even meet the new, bottom of the barrel, almost non-existent standards I set out in January. You do not get to cry censorship over your low effort fucking garbage and the next people to disrespect me like this will simply be banned because you are not worth my patience.


----------

